# 1:144 Oceanic



## HSM (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey all, I recently completed this scratchbuilt 1:144 scale cruise ship model of the Oceanic (1963). I do***ented the build and have edited it into several videos on the design and construction and figured some here may be interested in seeing how it is done. Hope you like the pictures and videos!



https://historicshipmodel.com/how-they-are-made


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

A nice model, you have done a good job...

Cheers Frank


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Stunning!!!!! The model is perfect and so was OCEANIC! Did a cruise in the ship 1979. Home Line before she became the Big red Boat. The design of the ship was perfection. Well done!
Stephen


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

I wonder if I should know the Tender?


----------



## blausioux (Aug 8, 2015)

Fantastic model! Big Compliment.
Emil


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Engine Serang 2 said:


> I wonder if I should know the Tender?


BLARNA! (or as BLARNEY) sistership CILLARNE (KILARNE) BLARNA came to Bermuda in 1965... on her own steam (well 2x Crossleys) Renamed CANIMA. She was the main passenger tender until 1988. Sold to Canadians and she worked as a whale watcher for tourists. Eventually sank in a storm at her moorings. Not sure the name of teh port. I believe the wreck has been removed. Sad ending for a fine little ship. he sister still afloat as restaurant... Dublin? In the 60s, 70s she was definitely 'overworked'. During the summer season she would work six days a week, 0600 to 0300. The crew got excellent overtime!

















When she became CANIMA there were alterations. Cork Harbour Commissions liked their funnel markings so the Marine Board decided do adopt the 'markings'... of course with the Bermuda crest. It was made on ply and by the 80s it was removed. When I was Harbour Master I suggested to keep the buff funnel but added the black band. Shades of Bank Line ! Also added a buff stripe along the hull. Very smart. Her she could carry 1,000 pax. Usually the first run in the morning and late afternoon. Most other trips she carried smaller loads, but still hundreds. The run from ship to shore took 30 minutes. Loading and unloading too time. Some complained it took too long, but I rather be on CANIMA instead of those dreadful cramped tenders that most cruise ships provide. The old tender that replaced was the CHAUNCEY M DEPEW, much larger than CANIMA and could carry 1,200 and lots faster! Steam and built 1913! She left Bermuda in 1969
















Now to end the photos... here is the WOODSIDE. Bermuda tender 1937 until mid 1950s. Came from the Mersey and kept her original name. 

Stephen


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

An interesting set of photos Stephen.......

Cheers Frank


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Frank,
Thanks. Tenders are interesting ships! Would love to see a good book about them. Not many of them around, but I'm sure there would be enough for a good book. Of course a few of them were tug/tenders. Probably more were combination vessels rather than pure tenders,

Keep well and I hope you are free to roam about the country after lockdown.

Stephen


----------



## shinz (Sep 29, 2018)

A beautiful ship beautifully modelled. Well done.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Close view of the real ship to compare with the model ( the little Oceanic!) 

Again... a beautiful model.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Keep well and I hope you are free to roam about the country after lockdown.
> 
> Stephen


Thanks Stephen, we are doing fine at the moment, lets hope that it stays that way........

Cheers Frank


----------

